# Silly one



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

I put Quicksilver and Flitter together a couple of days ago they've been getting on great.
But thought this was so funny to see today. Someone obviously did something bad :lol:



















Bless him :roll:

also not sure why its come out all fuzzy but nvm.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Aah! He must have said something wrong!


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

oh bless someone's been sent off :lol:


----------

